#launchpad-yellow 2011-02-28
<danilos> gmb, hey-hey, how was your week off?
<gmb> danilos: Restful, thanks :). Also, full of email, judging by the state of my inbox.
<gmb> Marking the bug mail as read has helped somewhat, though.
<danilos> gmb, heh, I know what you mean
<danilos> in the last month or so I stopped getting launchpad-dev email (trying to figure that out now), so it's been pretty relaxing for me as well :)
<gmb> Heh.
<gmb> I've stopped getting Warthogs and AllHands emails, strangely. I see that as a feature, though.
<danilos> heh, so true :)
<danilos> allhands has become a bit worse with all the job postings going on
<gary_poster> hey gmb.  welcome back!  Am I right in assuming/hoping that catching up on email and the like was a sufficient task for this morning, and that you were non blocked?  I'm hoping that you will work with bac on the widget he's been working on.  I'll give more background later, but the sum is that this week is critical for us getting some usable version of the widget ready working (i.e., everything but a full test suit
<gary_poster> bac can give you background on what needs to be done, and if there have been any replies on his requests for help
<gmb> gary_poster: Yep, I've been fine this morning. Also have a fix for bug 722450 in review with Henning.
<_mup_> Bug #722450: bug subscription form is loaded even if not needed <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gmb> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/722450 >
<gary_poster> yay gmb, thank you!
<gary_poster> last week was not as productive--particularly for me, but for others as well--as previous recent ones.  Hopefully I get my tasks done this week again. :-/
<gary_poster> ack on the email to Huw, benji.  Thanks
<benji> yep
<bac> gary_poster: will do
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> gmb:  can we just mumble after our standup?
<gmb> bac: Sure, that works for me.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb mumble/kanban in 2
<gmb> benji: You sounded like you were mumbling from your underwater lair, there.
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573453/
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573455/
<gmb> bac: Ah, what I was recalling from 2008 was that slide_in() must be used to collapse the collapsibles as it does all the setting up of stuff.
<gmb> But you'd already used that.
<gmb> Hmm.
<gmb> Square 1, then.
<gary_poster> danilos: "You receive emails about this bug because"
<danilos> benji, hi, I'll be doing the top part of the page you are doing (fyi)
<danilos> benji, also, I wonder what existing page is that (so I don't end up creating a new one)?
<danilos> benji, (and "top part" = explanation and direct subscription actions)
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, btw, I've just figured out that I can do some work on feature 3 as well: I can go on with adding subscription filters to the email, even though they are not auto-created (that's the card below the green card in feature 3), since we already have the new linking table landed
<gary_poster> danilos, awesome
<bac> gmb: i've pushed a new branch to lp:/~yellow/launchpad/accordionoverlay
<danilos> gary_poster, so, I'll pick that up instead, and only if I finish that too quickly will I take on bug (un)subscription page :)
<gary_poster> :-) ok cool danilos makes sense
<gmb> bac: Thanks, I'll grab that now.
<gmb> bac: So, how do I get the accordion overlay to show up on a given page?
<bac> gmb: ah, yes.  login as mark and visit http://launchpad.dev/firefox
<gmb> Righto.
<gmb> bac: What's mark's .dev login again?
<bac> mark@example.com / test
<gmb> Ta
<gmb> bac: Hmm. I'm still not seeing a Subscribe link like that shown in your screenshot.
<bac> gmb: let me re run with that version and verify it works here
<gmb> ok
<bac> gmb: if you merged into an existing branch you may need to run buildout again
<bac> and then do a make clean build
<gmb> bac: I just branched from the ~yellow branch. But I'll do that anyway.
<gmb> benji: Are you OCRing today?
<benji> gmb: yep
<gmb> benji: Ah cool. Can I toss a branch your way then; no rush but Henning apparently forgot about it: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/launchpad/fix-subscribe-form-preloading-bug-722450/+merge/51510
<benji> gmb: sure
<bac> gmb: i see there is a problem with the structural-subscription javascript after i merged.  i'll fix it and let you know.
<gmb> benji: Thanks.
<gmb> bac: Thanks.
<bac> gmb: it looks like devel r 12478 changed the way LP.client works.  it seems 'LP.client.*' should now be referenced as 'LP.*'
<bac> i don't see any message to the list informing of the change
<bac> and if true, all of our JS is broken
<gmb> bac: Hmm. Neither did I, though I've been skimming. Was that thumper's change? He alluded to something LP.client-y earlier.
<bac> yes
<gmb> bac: I think he did some work to avoid breakages, but I could be wrong (and if it *did* break things our JS tests should have caught it).
<bac> you'd think/hope
<bac> i'm examing the LP object and it has no client attribute
<gmb> Well, it's more hope than expectation, to be honest.
<gmb> Hrm.
<gmb> bac: So, I think our existing JS has been updated to take account of the LP.client change, since the advanced subscriptions overlay relies on that and still works in the accordion-overlay branch.
<bac> right.
<bac> do you know what that update might've been?
<bac> ah, i see
<bac> the client.js moved and i need to fix the page template
<benji> gmb: I'm reviewing your branch and have a question: since we're doing a possibly slow AJAX request as the result of a user clicking on an element, should we be displaying a spinner?
<gmb> benji: It's probably the lesser of two evils, thinking about it. I'm utterly ambivalent about it, so I'll happily add it if you like.
<benji> gmb: I don't have strong feelings but do have an intuition that users would have a slightly better experience if we hypnotize them with a spinner so they don't notice the passage of time
<gmb> benji: Right. I'll do that.
<benji> gmb: I'll add that comment to the MP and otherwise approve
<gmb> benji: Thanks.
<bac> gmb: here's the main difference:
<bac> -    lp_client = new LP.client.Launchpad();
<bac> +    lp_client = new Y.lp.client.Launchpad();
<gmb> Ah, right.
<bac> gmb: new working version pushed
<gmb> bac: Thanks. Grabbing it now.
 * gmb waits for the branch mirror puller thinger to do its work
 * gmb -> out for a run
 * benji lunches.
<gmb> bac: Where did you push that updated branch? I keep getting "no revisions to pull" for the ~yellow/launchpad/accordionoverlay branch.
<bac> hmm
 * bac looks
<bac> sorry, it went to ~bac.  i'm pushing to ~yellow now
<gmb> Cool, tahnks.
<gmb> bac: I'm technically EoD'ing now (though I may pop back later if there's time). Can you send me an email with a summary of how far you've got when you hit EoD so that I can pick things up tomorrow AM my time?
<bac> gmb: ok.  right now i'm trying to create a stand-alone example of the failure
<gmb> ok.
<bac> gmb: have a good evening
<gmb> Thanks.
 * gmb -> exeunt, in pursuit of dinner.
 * bac mourns the deletion of BRANCH.TODO
<benji> bac, gary_poster: is it OK if I freshen bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yellow/launchpad/accordionoverlay/ from devel? (I need some of the devel bits for my work.)
<bac> benji: it should be pretty fresh
<gary_poster> benji, fine with me
<bac> i merged with trunk this morning
<bac> and pushed it up
<benji> bac: cool, maybe I just need to pull
<bac> unless you need *really* new stuff
<bac> benji: did you see the discussion about LP.client going away?
<benji> bac: umm, no; where was that?
<bac> here
 * benji looks at the logs.
<bac> basically, s/LP.client/LP/
<bac> and the constructor moved
<benji> ok, that's not too painful
<bac> the code is right now, so just follow the existing pattern, not the one in your head
 * gary_poster ponders "the code is right now"...
<bac> gary_poster: for a very specific problem domain
<gary_poster> ah ok, I think :-) .  It sounded like it was veering in to the philosophical :-)
<bac> it's still fubar but works wrt the new changes
<gary_poster> ah ok
#launchpad-yellow 2011-03-01
<danilos> gmb, hi, for bug 720826 I need to add some text for the matching filters in the email body as well (for the benefit of gmail users); do you have a minute to discuss this?
<_mup_> Bug #720826: Add subscription description header for bug notifications <qa-ok> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by danilo> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/720826 >
<gmb> danilos: I'm just grabbing some lunch; I'll be happy to talk when I've grazed, though.
<danilos> gmb, sure, thanks
<gary_poster> hi y'all.  I'm having to flex time it a bit this morning because Karyn has a doctor's appt.  I'll be in and out until about an hour from now.  I do intend to be around for the call.
<benji> k
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb mumble/kanban in 1-ish
<gary_poster> gmb and danilos, yoo hoo
<bac> whee!
<gmb> danilos: You still there?
<danilos> gmb, https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/720826
<_mup_> Bug #720826: Add subscription description header for bug notifications <qa-ok> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by danilo> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/720826 >
<danilos> gmb, https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/bug-720826-emails/+merge/51747
<gmb> bac: My dsl has dropped out. I'll ping you when I'm back online.
<bac> gmb: ok
<gmb> bac: I'm back in the land of the online. Firing up mumble now.
<bac> ok
 * gmb -> afk for a little bit to run some errands
<danilos> gmb, yep
<danilos> uhm, wrong channel, wrong person
<gmb> FAIL.
<gmb> bac: This might be a rabbit hole we don't need to descend into, but do you have any idea why the height increases by 17px with every close/open cycle?
<gary_poster> It's a feature.
<bac> gmb: no idea
<bac> even on my little example it increases by a few pixels each time, which i attribute to a border, perhaps
<gmb> Hmm, possibly.
<gmb> I guess we needn't worry until we've sorted the other stuff out.
<gary_poster> though probably worth highlighting as an issue if we have the attention of a/the dev
<gmb> Fair point.
<bac> gmb: would you have a look at  bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bac/%2Bjunk/accordion_test and see if you think it demonstrates the problem minimally and clearly?
<gmb> bac: Sure
<gmb> bac: I think that demonstrates our problem, but it might help if the second item in the accordion had a note telling you how many lines should be displayed. It's hard to tell at first glance where it's going wrong.
<gmb> (Whereas in our LP code it's far more obvious first-up).
<bac> gmb: have you noticed how the accordion behaves nicely with the overlay when initially loaded?
<gmb> Yes.
<bac> it is only after the forced resize that it gets dumb
<gmb> (That's kind of what I mean)
<bac> yeah, ok
<gmb> There's a danger that someone might lazily say "what? That works fine"
<gmb> Without actually looking.
<gary_poster> Have we tried setting display on and off, and cropping an enclosing div, and random stuff like that?  I expect so, but I can't stop from asking
<gary_poster> Or maybe it is not even pertinent/appropriate
<bac> display on/off works nicely
<bac> but it is not animatable
<bac> and, yes, we're performing the resizing on an enclosing div
<bac> but i've tried removing the wrapper and operating on the accordion itself
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> well it'd be cooler if it worked!  :)
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> I wonder if the display on/off thing points to some acceptable hack.  Won't worry about it till later; justa passing thought.
 * bac lunches
 * benji lunches.
 * danilos -> off, enjoy the rest of the day all
<benji> so... what is the state of the art in JS testing?
<gary_poster> I suspect that's a question for Deryck.  Maybe bac has a pointer.  I think LP does currently have some answers.
<bac> benji, gary_poster: i just looked for a wiki page that i thought was helpful but  cannot find it
<bac> curtis' page is an brief intro:
<bac> https://dev.launchpad.net/JavascriptUnitTesting
<gary_poster> That looks good to me, thanks bac
<bac> i *thought* i'd edited that page in the past to show how to run those tests from the command line
<benji> thanks guys; I'll see what Deryck says.  I guess this means that none of y'all have started your testing yet either. :)
<gary_poster> I'm not writing JS right now :-)
<gary_poster> benji, I'm going to have my call with Francis soon so I'm trying to tidy up the kanban board.  You have three cards active on the board right now.  Are all of them in fact in progress, or are some of them mistaken, possibly because of crazy card shenanigans I've pulled in the past?
<benji> gary_poster: looking
<benji> gary_poster: I moved "implement accordion panes" back to tasks an unassigned myself; if you'll remember, I did a little work on it but we decided the optimum would be for me to work on other things
<gary_poster> right, cool, thanks benji
<benji> the "wire up" card isn't done and I'm not actively working on it, but I expect I will when the accordion panes are done; perhaps marking it blocked is the right thing to do there
<benji> gary_poster: ^
<gary_poster> (AIUI) blocked means you can't work on it because of things outside of you--you couldn't start it regardless of your own availability.  So, on the face of it it doesn't sound blocked to me, benji.
<benji> gary_poster: well, I can't finish wiring up the form until the accordion panes are done, and I'm not doing them, is that not blocked?
<gary_poster> ah, yes, it is, benji :-)
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> benji, gary_poster: i found the command-line invocation
<bac> xvfb-run ./bin/test --layer=RegistryWindmillLayer -cvvt test_yuitests
<bac> runs all lp.registry YUI tests -- not windmill
<benji> cool
<bac> i'll add this to the wiki now
<gary_poster> ah-ha, bac!  that looks golden.  How do we run Bugs only--BugsWindmillLayer?
<bac> note there is no way to specify a single test -- you can only get granularity of a subsystem
<bac> gary_poster: i believe you've cracked the pattern!
<gary_poster> ;-)
<bac> thank god i've got my history file set to 'forever'
<bac> in bash, i mean
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> https://dev.launchpad.net/JavascriptUnitTesting -- now even better
<gary_poster> sehr awesome, bac
#launchpad-yellow 2011-03-02
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb mumble kanban real soon now
<danilos> ack
<gmb> Yup
<bac> ok
<danilos> gmb, I'll paste you the question I had
<benji> gary_poster: a small note, I'm going to take lunch a little early today (11ish), we have a realtor coming over; we're thinking about selling the house
<gary_poster> benji, wow!
<danilos> gmb, so, there is a BugNotificationRecipientReason in lp.bugs.mail.bugnotificationrecipients that kind of duplicates the functionality of BugNotificationRecipients reason construction
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  good luck.
<gary_poster> benji, if realtor you are trying doesn't work out, we had good luck in F'burg with Mike Burleigh.
<gary_poster> Can get you number if interested
<danilos> *Reason stuff seems to be newer code, and seems to have decent unit tests, but doesn't seem to be used anywhere
<danilos> gmb, do you have any idea what we should do with it?
<gmb> danilos: ISTR looking at that in the last six months or so; let me take another look to refresh my memory.
<danilos> gmb, heh, yeah, according to bzr log, you should know something about it :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/594211
<_mup_> Bug #594211: Add a RecipientReason class to bugnotificationrecipients.py <lp-bugs> <qa-ok> <story-better-bug-notification> <story-refactor-bugnotifications> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by gmb> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/594211 >
<gmb> Ha.
<danilos> gmb, anyway, it seems it's not tied in yet and is a dead code; do you know if it has been kept up to date regarding everything else or might it be stale regarding all the stuff that has happened in the meantime?
<gmb> danilos: If it's not used, dump it.
<gmb> danilos: It was added because we wanted to refactor l/c/l/mailnotification.py into something more sane
<gmb> But that turned out to be a nest of vipers, so we gave up and I never removed the code I'd added.
<danilos> gmb, but it has much nicer tests than anything else I've touched recently in bugs code :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<danilos> gmb, heh, ok, I'll add a card to get rid of it then
<gmb> :)
<gmb> danilos: Cool, thanks.
<danilos> gary_poster, "big picture" backlog or JFDI? :)
<gary_poster> JFDI danilos :-)
<danilos> gmb, can I nudge you to give your blessing for https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/drop-dead-dead-code/+merge/51899 :)
<gmb> danilos: Sure.
<gmb> danilos: r=me
<danilos> gmb, thanks :)
<bac> gmb: ugh, bad news.  your change exhibits the *exact* same bad behavior as the accordion.  branch pushed to new location: lp:~yellow/launchpad/accordion-overlay-2
<gmb> BUGGER
<gmb> bac: OTOH, maybe this means it's *not* the accordion then.
<gmb> But something more insidious.
<bac> gmb: therve responded on canonical-js
 * gmb looks
<gary_poster> hm, that sounds promising
<gmb> Indeed.
<gary_poster> yay for small reproducible bits
<gary_poster> and helpful colleagues
<bac> gmb: i'm still digesting his suggestion
<gary_poster> "But something more insidious" makes me want to hear some Jules Verne and/or Cthulu inspired cause for the JS issues.
<gary_poster> squids need to be involved one way or another, I think.
<gmb> I once wrote an easter-egg for a webapp that made an ascii-art Cthulhu appear after a certain sequence of mouse-clicks. Wonder if I could reuse it in the accordion...
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> that would be awesome
<bac> gmb: i incorporated therve's suggestion in the minimal example: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bac/%2Bjunk/accordion_test/
<bac> it seems to work with the accordion!
<gary_poster> bac, fwiw I sent a note to Francis asking him to check up on Dav
<gmb> \0/
<gary_poster> and, YAY
<bac> gmb: please sanity check
<gmb> bac: Pulling now.
<bac> gmb: we'll have to make the corresponding change to lazr-js.effects, no?
<gary_poster> challenges with working in a distributed environment: we can't all dance around in a jig in the same room
<gary_poster> though maybe that's another advantage...
<gmb> bac: Yes, I think that's the case (sadface).
 * gary_poster not happy with lazr-js being a stumbling block
<bac> gary_poster: but on the upside, once there the animation will just DTRT and no one else using it will have to suffer this problem
<gmb> gary_poster: It's a PITA, to be sure. But working together bac and I should be able to get this incorporated therin, reviewed and landed today.
<gary_poster> I'm pretty darn happy with both of those :-)
<gmb> (me waves hands vaguely about timescales)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> a day, in the biblical creation story sense?
<gmb> Hah.
 * bac wonders if his original email was really that muddled...
<bac> original+1, actually
<gary_poster> bac, I'd guess that it was your second, smaller and self-contained code example that got attention, but who knows for sure.
<bac> gary_poster: right, but thomas commented even that was terribly confusing.  it got an answer so i'm not fretting.
<gary_poster> I see.  ok, cool
<bac> gmb: so at a minimum, it seems you need to set visibility to 'none' before trying to get the true height and then set height to 'auto' after animating to 0
<gmb> bac: Right. That sounds deceptively simple... is it?
<bac> simple and obvious
<bac> *of course* making something invisible would force him to not lie about his size
<gmb> Heh
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gmb: i'm working on lazr-js now
<gmb> bac: Okay. I'll be happy to review it for you.
<bac> it's been a while since i've made changes there so i'm trying to remember the steps
<gmb> Ah.
<gmb> bac: I think deryck's your man if you have questions; I can't quite remember the steps either.
 * gmb -> heading out for a run; back in ~45
 * gmb returns
<gmb> bac: Is there anything I can be doing right now to help you out?
<gary_poster> bac, gmb, maybe "wire up widgets to back end data store" that benji started?
<gary_poster> wait, no
<gary_poster> I think that's done...
<gmb> gary_poster: I can take bug 721400 as a job to take me to EoD.
<gary_poster> and we need to have a card for adding the internal widgets to each part of the accordion?
<_mup_> Bug #721400: Bug:+subscribe can't cope with existing BugSubscriptions with a bug_notification_level of NOTHING <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/721400 >
<gmb> (And I'll happily review bac's lazr-js work when it's ready)
<gary_poster> gmb, how much work are those three mute button bugs, in your wavy-handed estimation?
<gary_poster> I still suspect that the mute table might be a better approach, but if we can whip out those bug fixes, I'm +1 on moving ahead with the existing plan
<gmb> gary_poster: I think I could have those done by EoW.
<gary_poster> gmb, ok fire away
<gary_poster> thanks
<gmb> gary_poster: Cool; np.
<gary_poster> ideally we would have a feature lane free but you can use quick jobs for now
<gary_poster> bac, lemme know if you could use some help, or if gmb continuing as occasional consultant is the right approach.
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<bac> gmb has been more than that recently and i appreciate it
<bac> gmb: i've pushed a new version back to the old spot:  bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yellow/launchpad/accordionoverlay
<bac> it incorporates thomas' suggestions but inside our js, not lazr-js
<bac> figured it was easier to get it working there
<gmb> bac: I like your thinking. I'll pull it and take a look.
<bac> it is better and shows promise but has obvious problems still
<bac> my brain is mush so i'm going to go to lunch, despite my pledge earlier today
<bac> let me know if you make any progress and i'll pick up later
<gmb> bac: I'm somewhat disturbed to find that setting the node's height to 0 when the slide_in ends appears to just work. I'm not sure that that's right or that I'm not actually going to cause other problems though.
<gmb> I've pushed my changes (including indentation fixes - sorry for the diff noise; vim corrects it for me automagically) to the ~yellow branch.
<bac> gmb: so things seem to work now, despite it being hacky?
<gmb> bac: Yeah. I think so, anyway. I also stripped out the collapsible classes since it might have caused the existing collapsible code to fight with it.
<bac> ok
<gmb> bac: But you may know of more little oddities than I know to look for.
<gary_poster> so, bac, where is JS then?  the discussion here seems to imply that everything is copacetic.  Is that true?
<gary_poster> where is our JS, I should say
<bac> hi gary_poster
<gary_poster> hey
<bac> what we've been working on is in lib/lp/registry/javascript/structural_subscription.js
<bac> the stuff gmb and i did today eventually needs to find its way into lazr-js
<gary_poster> makes sense
<bac> i'm still getting his branch to see what it looks like
<gary_poster> (fwiw, Python structural subscription stuff has moved to lp/bugs, but don't worry about that now)
<bac> oh, ok
<bac> good to know and easy to fix
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> it really doesn't fit in either place, does it?
<gary_poster> IMO there's nothing to do really with registry, and it is entirely about bug subscriptions
<gary_poster> so, while it touches many parts of LP, it's essentially about bugs--if we didn't have a bug tracker but had everything else, these things would go away.
<bac> make sense
<benji> gary_poster: Style consultation: does http://i.imgur.com/tJmhm.png look enough like https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/SubsListRound1/Slide1 to not worry about any further?
<gary_poster> benji, good.  Two things.  1) ask Huw for CSS/changes for the pretty text-over-the-border look. 2) find the edit icon on LP and include it too.  I think it is some funky sprite thing
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good
<bac> gary_poster: i'm exercising gmb's latest branch and it looks great
<bac> i can't make it fail
<gary_poster> bac, yay!  yay!
 * bac happy
<gary_poster> So what's left...we need tests of some sort still I assume, and we need to populate the accordion with the proper widgets?
<gary_poster> bac ^^
<gary_poster> benji--sorry for the delayed followup, but there's a delete icon to use too.  Let's include that too.  I think it is in some of the other mockups, and it seems like a standard visual thing we do.
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, all of that
<bac> it needs polish
<gary_poster> ok, but things we know how to do, mostly, yeah, bac?
<bac> and hooking up
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good
<bac> famous last words, but yeah, i think so
<gary_poster> cool benji
<gary_poster> bac, understood :-)
<bac> gary_poster: i will do some clean up this afternoon and hand it off to gmb with a list of next things.  if that's what you want.
<gary_poster> bac, sounds good to me.  gmb was in the middle of a bug, so I'd be happy for him to get to complete it, but I think it's close if not done already
<bac> ok
<benji> gary_poster: I copied you on the email to Huw, I don't know if that's something you generally want or not, so you'll have to tell me to stop ;)
<gary_poster> benji, I like it, please continue. :-)
<benji> k
<bac> gary_poster: we still have the outstanding design issue of the twisty arrow placement
<gary_poster> bac, yes.  AIUI benji and Huw are working on that.  My hope is that the resolution won't be too far from the checkboxy thing
<gary_poster> (So significant work will not have to be redone)
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> I'm just being optimistic, I guess, bac. :-/
<benji> by way of status update: I got an email from Huw yesterday morning asking some clarifying questions which I replied to immediately; nothing more yet.
<gary_poster> right benji, thanks
<bac> interesting, closing the overlay causes some of the items to be left behind, imprinted on the underlying web page.  oops.
<gary_poster> :-/
 * gary_poster is out.  ttyl
#launchpad-yellow 2011-03-03
<danilos> gmb, hey, I've got one question: I am looking at the mockups from user testing, and I don't see the case where you *are* marked as the bug supervisor — should that be treated as if you have a structural subscription then?
<bac> hi gmb
<bac> the fix you made worked great.
<gmb> bac: Cool, glad to hear it.
<bac> there is one oddity i haven't yet investigated. when the overlay is closed, the accordion and some checkboxes remain behind
<gmb> Hmm.
<gmb> That's a bit weird. I didn't see that one but my testing was probably a bit perfunctory.
<gmb> bac: I'm just going to grab a cup of tea, but I'll take another look in a few minutes.
<bac> yeah i only saw it yesterday but not sure if it had been there all along. happens in webkit and FF
<bac> ok thanks
<bac> it'll be a little bit before im really here
<danilos> gmb, do we already have some standard code that returns all the subscriptions for a (person, bug) pair? :) if not, do you know what code should I reuse to get at least some bits of it?
<gmb> danilos: I guess you're after structural subscriptions there, aren't you?
<danilos> gmb, nope, quite the contrary
<danilos> gmb, I need things like "direct subscription", "through duplicate", "you are bug supervisor", "through team membership",...
<gmb> danilos: Ah. Take a look at lp.bugs.interfaces.bug. There's a bunch of methods there that will be useful, but nothing that does everything you need all in one method.
<gmb> danilos: Thinks like isSubscribed(user), isSubscribedToDupes(user), getSubscribersForPerson(user).... etc.
<danilos> gmb, right, I just want to re-use as much as possible, thanks
<danilos> gmb, btw, if you've got a minute to glance over https://pastebin.canonical.com/44215/, I wonder if I am covering all the bases :)
<danilos> I thought of more supervisor actions ("leave the team" and "I don't want to be supervisor" if you are not product owner)
 * danilos -> food
<gary_poster> hey benji, looks like Huw came through for the CSS.  Any word on the triangle dealie?
<benji> nope, none yet; once I try out his CSS I'll reply with a "thanks that worked great... how about the other thing"-type message
<gary_poster> heh, ok benji, sounds good :-)
<danilos> benji, hi, are you working on implementing the structural subscriptions part of mock-ups on https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/EditingRound2?
<gmb> bac: I haven't been able to reproduce the problem you mentioned. Can you send me a screenshot
<gmb> ?
<bac> gmb, sure
<gmb> danilos: I think you've covered everything with that list.
<benji> danilos: I'm doing the list of user/team subscriptions for a bug (but I don't think it's mocked up on the slides you reference, it's at https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/SubsListRound1/Slide1 instead)
<danilos> gmb, cool, thanks
<danilos> benji, right, thanks
<bac> gmb: good : http://people.canonical.com/~bac/overlay-opened.png
<bac> gmb: bad http://people.canonical.com/~bac/overlay-closed-messy.png
<gmb> OIC. Hang on...
<bac> to go from good to bad i hit the 'cancel' button
<gary_poster> oopsie
<gary_poster> mumble nowish, bac benji danilos gmb
<danilos> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/DirectSubscriptionsOnBug
<gmb> bac: So, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574977/ sort of solves the problem... I think it has to do with the way we deal with expanding nodes, but I'm not sure *why*
<gmb> (That's not a solution, really, but it does make the controls vanish)
<bac> interesting.  and it'd need to be done for submit too, i guess
<gary_poster> The "kill them all" apprach to DOM manipulation :-)
<gmb> bac: Yeah (it'd be nice if FormOverlay had a 'hide' event that we could tie onto, but anyway...)
<gary_poster> well, perhaps the "SHUT UP ALREADY!" approach to DOM manipulation...
<danilos> gary_poster, gmb, anyone else who cares: I'll start using the IBug:+subscribe page for the work I am doing (description and direct subscription actions); if you feel I should leave that alone and provide a different page (eg. because we want to continue have +subscribe gracefully degrade), just let me know :)
<gary_poster> danilos, we have a page for this already that gmb started and that benji is working on...
<danilos> gary_poster, do we?
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> it has nothing on it ATM :-P
<gmb> danilos: NOOOOOooooo. That page is used to render the overlay for direct subscriptions. Use Bug:+subscriptions
<gmb> (Which is what gary_poster is talking about)
<gary_poster> :-)
<danilos> gmb, gary_poster: but I can't find it :)
<danilos> gmb, gary_poster: ok, that's the kind of info I was looking for
<gary_poster> cool
<danilos> gary_poster, that actually confuses me a bit; benji told me he's working on https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/SubsListRound1/Slide1, so just to clarify, https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/EditingRound2 is part of that as well?
 * gary_poster looks
<gary_poster> benji, you are working on the bottom part of https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/EditingRound2/Slide2 I thought?
<gary_poster> ("Other subscriptions that may send you email about this bug")
<benji> danilos: I don't see anything on those slides that (as far as I'm aware) I'm working on (i.e., I'm not doing the "If you don't want to receive..." part)
<gary_poster> yeah you are :-)
<gary_poster> the one you are looking at is a part of the full one; you are only implementing the non-direct subscriptions, though
<gary_poster> which is pretty much the same
<gary_poster> across the two mockups
<gary_poster> danilos is working on the explanation and direct subscription part
<gary_poster> does that ring a bell, benji, or at least are you satisfied that this jibes with what you were already doing?
<benji> gary_poster: exactly, I'm doing the non-direct bits
<gary_poster> Great.  Danilos, you cool too?
<danilos> gary_poster, yep :)
<gary_poster> yay :-)
<gary_poster> gmb, halloo.  call now, or ping me when you are ready?
<danilos> thanks all
<gmb> Oh, bother, forgot about that.
 * gmb gets his mumble on.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> bac: D'you have a second to mumble?
<bac> sure
<benji> gary_poster: an RM pre-nag about QAing Bug 164196
<_mup_> Bug #164196: Quickly-undone actions shouldn't send mail notifications <email> <lp-bugs> <qa-needstesting> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Fix Committed by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/164196 >
<gary_poster> thanks benji.  Yeah, QA is blocked on the bug I'm working on :-/
<gary_poster> (was blocked on staging being down for about a week brfore that)
<gmb> bac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575007/
<gary_poster> hey danilos.  ping when you are ready for call?
<gary_poster> https://pastebin.canonical.com/44238/
<danilos> gary_poster, https://pastebin.canonical.com/44239/ with syntax highlighting :)
<gmb> gary_poster: I've just submitted AWS expenses; rather higher than I'd hoped as there was an EC2 instance that got stuck.
<gary_poster> gmb :-/ ack, approving.
<gmb> gary_poster: Thanks.
<gary_poster> approved.  np
<gmb> Ta
<gmb> bac: I've added a rudimentary test suite (i.e. all the setup, doesn't do anything helpful yet) to the ~yellow branch. I'll check back later, so if you've any questions, ping me.
 * gmb -> dinner
<bac> ok
<bac> gmb: another annoyance -- if you simply click away from the overlay somewhere else on the page, the overlay disappears, leaving the cruft in place.  is it supposed to make the overlay disappear?  seems wrong.
<gmb> bac: Yes, it's supposed to hide the overlay. I wonder if the overlay does fire a 'hide' event that we can tie our cleanup to. It would seem odd not to.
<gary_poster> bac, I still haven't had lunch and am feeling a bit lightheaded.  I should get some food.  I might be 10 min late for our call.  Is that alright?
<bac> gary_poster: that's fine.  would you like to just say 3:00?
<gary_poster> sure, thank you bac
<bac> great.  i'm going to take a walk now, then.
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> see you in a bit
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-03-04
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb mumble/kanban in 2 followed by weekly deliverable review
<gary_poster> well, in 1 now
<bac> ok
<danilos> ack
<gmb> ack
<gary_poster> benji yoohoo
<benji> gary_poster: you asked about the sprites, here's the latest iteration of the page: http://i.imgur.com/vM6bn.png
<gary_poster> benji, beautimus.  Only suggestion: make "Edit this subscription" and "Unsubscribe" on the same line, as it is in the mockup.
<benji> gary_poster: I'm back
<benji> it took me a minute to figure out what you were talking about, I thought you were having a stroke or something
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> benji, I prefer the side-by-side for a number of non-defensible reasons.  The only mildly defensible one is that it is what the approved mockup did, but I don't regard those as gospel.  So, I'm +1 on side-by-side, but won't throw my weight around because I don't feel I have the expertise or the arguments to do so.
<benji> I'm cool with that.  One line it is.
<bac> gmb: do you know of a js module that is nicely tested i could look at?
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> bac: lib/lp/bugs/javascript/tests/test_bug_subscription_widget.js is pretty comprehensive.
<gary_poster> The bac, he is gone
<gmb> Yep.
 * gary_poster was so bothered by the itch on his memory that he had to look up the fact that his brain was alluding to "Mistah Kurtz, he dead" from Apocalypse Now.  Ah, the weirdnesses of brains.  Or mine, at least.
<gary_poster> or maybe it was the book
<gary_poster> Heart of Darkness
<gary_poster> anywayyyyyyy
<gary_poster> hey danilos, lemme know the bug number for the "make jsbuild" problem when you file it so I can put it in notes please
<benji> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_of_Darkness#Motifs
<gary_poster> The horror!  The horror!
<gary_poster> Good book
<danilos> gary_poster, will do
<gary_poster> thank you
<gmb> gary_poster: Indeed. Been quite some time since I read that; I think it's on my list-of-books-to-get-a-kindle-version-of
<gmb> gary_poster: Separately, I've just submitted a holiday request for 2011-03-25.
<gary_poster> been awhile for me too.
<gary_poster> thanks for heads up; will go approve
<gmb> Ta
<gary_poster> (bac not here), gmb, danilos, benji, I meant to check on the call if the schedule for the daily meeting and weekly meeting was still working out OK for everyone.  I particularly was thinking of gmb and danilos because of their lunch, but all of us are having the call at somewhat unusual times.  S'alright?
<gmb> gary_poster: It works fine for me; I have lunch 12 - 1 anyway :)
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, it's good, and the time I'd like wouldn't really work for anyone else :)
<benji> I like it.
<gary_poster> :-) k
<gary_poster> cool. (me too)
<gary_poster> heh, danilos.  ok cool guys, thanks
<gary_poster> approved gmb
<gmb> Thanks. I've added it to the LP team calendar.
<gary_poster> great
 * gmb -> run
<gmb> ]
<danilos> gary_poster, hey, do you think you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/bug-720826-links/+merge/52226?
<gary_poster> looking danilos
<danilos> gary_poster, it's measly 131 lines of diff :)
<gary_poster> danilos, :-) I'll do it, looking
<danilos> gary_poster, cheers :)
<gary_poster> danilos, not done, but I'd like to see a test showing the fact that multiple filters carry over
<danilos> gary_poster, there are unit tests for that in other branches
<danilos> gary_poster, let me find them :)
<gary_poster> :-) k
<gary_poster> danilos, very happy that the structuralsubscription.py could be that small.  That's what I was hoping for.
<danilos> gary_poster, "-t test_header_multiple"
<danilos> gary_poster, I am unsure about the distinct, perhaps I can remove it now?
<danilos> gary_poster, tests pass either way, but simply because python code checks for duplication anyway
<gary_poster> danilos, agree, remove the distict=True.  It made sense without the filters, but not so much now
<gary_poster> danilos, approved.  Yay!
<gary_poster> I didn't chage the status--figured you could do that after you removed distinct=True
<gary_poster> I hope this does not add a performance hit--adding a record for every filter
<gary_poster> a noticeable performance hit, I mean, of course
<gary_poster> we'll see :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, thanks, and done :)
<gary_poster> aesome
<gary_poster> w
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, we'll have to check that, but it's mostly going to be serialization cost, and my experience is that that is not too bad
<gary_poster> ok cool
<bac> hi benji -- can i ask you a question about gnome keyring and lplib?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> i think i have an old key for launchpad.dev lplib access
<bac> but in seahorse i don't see anything to do with lplib
<bac> should i be looking elsewhere?
<bac> i need to find the old key and delete it so i can recreate a new one
<bac> hmm, perhaps i am wrong
<benji> bac: look in ~/.launchpadlib/api.launchpad.dev/credentials
<bac> benji: yeah, i just did.  i thought those had moved to gnome keyring
<bac> anyway, i found it there and deleted. problem solved.
<benji> new credentials use the keyring lib, but the old ones are still honored
<benji> cool
<bac> i just recreated and it was put into .launchpadlib not the keyring
<bac> bbiab
<gary_poster> thank you bac
<gary_poster> bac, btw, did you see that gmb replied about good js tests this morning when you were offline?  If not can dig it up for you or it is in the logs
<bac> gary_poster: i did not see his reply
<bac> i can look at the log.  thanks for letting me know
<bac> btw, i've made good progress adding more wiring to the work benji had done
<gary_poster> np bac.  it was "lib/lp/bugs/javascript/tests/test_bug_subscription_widget.js is pretty comprehensive." fwiw.  more wiring: great
#launchpad-yellow 2012-03-01
<frankban> hi gmb. how are you doing?
<gmb> Morning frankban. Not bad, still a bit achy. How are you?
<frankban> I am fine, I had a doctor visit this morning, I passed a bad night, but I'm ok now. have you seen the MPs from brad?
<frankban> gmb: ^^^^
<gmb> frankban, I don't see them in my inbox. Let me take a look at launchpad...
<gmb> frankban, Ah, I see them now. Shall we take one each?
 * gmb claims https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/oneiric/buildbot-master/bbm-pst/+merge/95279
<frankban> gmb: ok, I will take the slave
<gmb> Cool
<frankban> gmb: I have some doubts, would you like to hangout?
<gmb> frankban, Give me a few minutes to grab a drink, then sure.
<frankban> gmb: thanks
<gmb> Aaaah
 * gmb hates G+'s multi-user crap
<gmb> frankban, I'm in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde (sans camera)
<bac> frankban, gmb: thanks for taking those reviews
 * bac breakfasts and relocates
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb frankban call (bac is already there, hi!)
<gary_poster> bac, yoohoo
<gary_poster> we can her you
<gary_poster> hear
<gary_poster> Continuing on a theme: having a system that hangs several times a day is annoying and counterproductive.
<bac> gary_poster, benji: in conversation with gmb and frankban the issue of access to local.py and helpers.py arose.  we're in the interim where symlinks don't work and our other solutions are not ready.
<bac> one way to handle it would be to check in those files into the slave with the understanding from the group that they are to be kept in sync
<bac> the less appealing approach would be for the dev to have to manually copy them over to the slave before deploying
<bac> strong opinions, gary_poster or benji ?
<benji> bac: I have a branch that does just that.  It should land today or you can make your own if you need to move faster.
<bac> benji, ok.
<bac> benji, does your branch do only that one thing, copy files to the slave?
<bac> actually it would be best for it to be part of my branch, since i have made huge changes to helpers.py
<benji> bac: it does other things too; yeah, you should probably go ahead then
<benji> ("other things" that don't change those files)
 * gmb -> lunch
<gary_poster> bac, +1 on checking files in
<bac> -master and -slave pushed
<benji> gary_poster: things look good, I'm starting on the MP(s) now
<gary_poster> benji, great
<gary_poster> frankban, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone when you are ready
<benji> gary_poster: I played with your broadcast-via-chinstrap idea last night/this morning and updated https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/RemoteTerminalBroadcasting
<benji> I'm really happy with the result.
<gary_poster> benji, wow, awesome
<bac> gary_poster, i have an appt at 4:15.  could we move our call earlier a bit?
<gary_poster> bac, of course.  looking at calendar...
<gary_poster> You know, the Midori webkit browser makes chrome look slow
<benji> gary_poster (or anyone else): comments on or reviews of https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/add-sudoers-to-lxcsetup/+merge/95373 welcome
<gary_poster> probably because it doesn't do all that much :-)
<gary_poster> benji, great, I'll take it in a sec if no one else does
<benji> Midori looks cool; if it would do something like "it's all text" then I might use it
<gary_poster> bac, I could talk at 11 or 11:15 probably; 11:30 or 12:00 would be fine; maybe we could get 2 to work otherwise (we might have to switch with Monsieur York)
<gary_poster> bac, what do you prefer?
<gary_poster> benji, I thought we were able to get rid of sshpass.  That didn't work after all?
<gary_poster> benji, also, as written the tests will run as ubuntu user
<gary_poster> I think that is bad
<gary_poster> all the set up is as buildbot
<benji> gary_poster: we got rid of it in one place; I didn't see if we could get rid of it in the other
<gary_poster> even if we have to do sshpass to get in, I think we need to switch to buildbot user
<benji> re. ubuntu user: looking
<gary_poster> benji, let's hang out; will go faster https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, that script is old (the test script), since we don't know what it will eventually look like, I'm not sure what to change it to, we could at least remove the sshpass bit and leave the rest until we figure it out (and there is a chance it will stay the same)
<gary_poster> benji, yeah, I'd prefer to switch to the sudo approach we had yesterday, and remove the sshpass dependency
<gary_poster> since neither works, that has the advantage of least harm
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: Call time?
<gary_poster> gmb, yeah, one sec
<gmb> ok
<gary_poster> gmb, sorry, was finishing conversation with benji. https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone ?
<gmb> gary_poster: Okidoke. There in a sec.
<gary_poster> Sorry, I should have used his nom-de-not-bothering, Monsieur York
<gary_poster> benji, back to hangout?  I do have a question about pastebin for lpbuildbot after all
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> bac, as I said, I could have call with you now
<gary_poster> but you did not reply :-)
<gary_poster> 11:30 or 12 would also work
<bac> gary_poster, i did reply...now is good
<gary_poster> bac, not in my log :-) but cool.  I'll be ready in 2 mins
<bac> gary_poster, but it looks like i was disconnected
<gary_poster> bac https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone when you are ready
<bac> joining
<bac> gary_poster, i don't see you
<bac> yo you gary_poster
<gary_poster> bac, hum back at you.  will retry
<bac> er, yo yo
<gary_poster> bac https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone ?
<bac> sorry
<gary_poster> just reloaded
<gary_poster> benji, btw, on the kanban board, I added the prefix "PROBABLY ALREADY FIXED" to the card titled """parallel tests in buildbot: OperationalError: FATAL:  role "root" does not exist""".  I believe it is fixed by the sudo running tests as the buildbot user, not root.
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> benji, I'll be working through 12:50 or so, and then out for the 1 o'clock hour for babysitting duties.  I imagine you'll be eating soon?
<gary_poster> Is there something I should run with for a bit, or should I look for something else?  I do have some things I can do
<benji> gary_poster: I plan too.  As soon as I get my new(ish) VM to actually kick off ec2 land for this branch
<gary_poster> benji, ok cool
<benji> gary_poster: the only thing from the MP that I didn't do was to replace the sleep; you could do that, I have code that I think will work
<gary_poster> benji, ok.  I'm going to work on proposing a deployment plan to the webops; that's probably a better choice for now
<benji> k
 * gmb -> afk for a bit
<gary_poster> lunch/babysitting
 * benji reboots
 * benji installs updates first
<gary_poster> Too hot: 78 degrees upstairs, and don't want to turn the A/C on.  Migrating to porch.
<benji> replaing an already-existing /tmp with a ramdisk works, but it freaks me out so I'm rebooting now
<benji> well that's great, Unity won't start
<benji> gary_poster: I won't be here for a bit while I try to get Unity back
<gary_poster> benji, ack
<benji> and if I ever do, then we can have our one-on-one
<gary_poster> benji, curious to hear about the ramdisk then too :-)
<benji> gary_poster: if I had copy/paste, then I could show you
<gary_poster> heh, and :-/
<benji> heh
<benji> ok, back in a bit... I hope
<gary_poster> benji has been conquered :-/
<bac> wow, gary_poster, i've looked at pkgme ... and i'm not sure what's there.  the documentation is quite lacking.  nowhere does it actually tell you *what*to*do*
<gary_poster> bac, I was thinking something similar.  Does --help help?  or does it have a man page?
<gary_poster> Under the category of "uh oh," why does the email that I just sent to rt (and spent a fair amount of time writing) not show up in my sent folder?
<gary_poster> and why don't I have a reply from rt yet?
 * gary_poster does not want to write it again
<gary_poster> Ah, it was sent from my home address
<bac> gary_poster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/864102/  i'm trying to use ez_setup but it complains that 'setup' is undefined
<gary_poster> looking bac
<bac> i thought that was the byproduct of calling use_setuptools()
<bac> the veritable raison d'etre of ez_setup
<gary_poster> bac
<gary_poster> from setuptools import setup
<gary_poster> after the ez_thing
<gary_poster> ez_setup monkeypatches (or similar) the distutils
<gary_poster> you still have to import it
<bac> oops, i screwed up shelltoolbox then
#launchpad-yellow 2012-03-02
<frankban> gmb: good morning, i am going to grab some food, if you have time and will, I've got 2 MPs
<frankban> https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/charms/oneiric/buildbot-slave/upgrade-charm/+merge/95534
<frankban> https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/charms/oneiric/buildbot-master/upgrade-charm/+merge/95535
<gmb> frankban, Sure, I'll take a look (sorry, missed your ping whilst doing the upgrade dance)
<gmb> frankban, Both approved. Great work :)
 * gmb -> lunch
<frankban> thanks gmb
<gary_poster> benji is still down for the count :-/
<gary_poster> ooh, benji!
<gary_poster> are you alive?
<benji> I'm almost back to normal.
<gary_poster> great!
<benji> I hate software that I didn't write.
<gary_poster> benji frankban gmb call in 1
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> frankban, sorry for short notice but https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<benji> https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/RemoteTerminalBroadcasting
<benji> if anyone gets the terminal sharing to work or has problems getting it to work, I'd love to know.
<benji> gary_poster: one of the changes in the new one is that you can press control-C to break out
<gary_poster> benji, oh, reading the messages on the ln/overlayfs bug more closely, it looks like apw says that the workaround kees gave won't work.  Maybe.  Maybe still worth an experiment
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji, ctrl-c: yay! I have some minimal power over my terminal! :-)
<benji> :)
<benji> gary_poster: speaking of, you should get a giant, red, lighted arcade button and wire it up to an arduino which is plugged into your USB port and have it emulate a right click
<gary_poster> benji, lol that would be awesome
<benji> unity/compiz hates me, I'll be back in a minute
<gary_poster> benji, did you see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-March/034880.html
<gary_poster> oh oops
<gary_poster> I'll try that again in a second :-)
<frankban> gary_poster (or anyone else): please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/python-shell-toolbox/add-extra-repositories/+merge/95567
<gary_poster> on it
<frankban> thank you
<gary_poster> benji, did you see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-March/034880.html
 * benji looks.
<benji> gary_poster: interesting; I guess lxc is a big enough beast to have pushed them over the edge; does that change anything for us though?  should we switch or forge ahead with a workaround?
<gary_poster> benji, I'd say attempt the workaround, and if that fails...have a hangout and talk about it :-)
<gary_poster> my thinking is that we want the overlayfs bits to work; it might be nice to have another version of lxc-start-ephemeral that is a fork of the current one and that substitutes in aufs but is otherwise identical
<gary_poster> we ought to be able to switch back and forth easily
<gary_poster> and ideally we ought to be able to move overlayfs-version fixes easily over to aufs
<gary_poster> frankban, why is this the logic we want?
<gary_poster> assume_yes = None if distribution == 'lucid' else '-y'
<frankban> gary_poster: I've seen that apt-add-repository is changed, now it is interactive without the -y flag
<gary_poster> frankban, ah! So, in lucid, it is not interactive by default?
<frankban> gary_poster: it seems so, and the -y arg does not exist
<gary_poster> frankban, cool, got it.  I'll suggest in the review that we have a brief explanatory comment.  My only other note that I have is "Please add a description of the kwargs to the run docstring" :-) I'll note these and then approve
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, thank you
<gary_poster> approved
<benji> frankban: it looks like I've been bitten by the install_extra_repository-can't-possibly-work bug, what do you suggest?  Is your fix coming soon or should I hack it locally?
<frankban> benji: coming soon
<benji> cool
<frankban> benji: I've just requested a new build for python-shell-toolbox
<benji> frankban: cool; do you have a link to a place I can look to see when it gets finished?
<frankban> benji: sure, https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/+recipe/python-shell-toolbox-daily-1
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> anybody else having zero luck getting printing to work?  It either doesn't send anything at all or it prints a blank page.  Works fine on OS X side.
<benji> I don't print from my laptop.
<gary_poster> benji, what do you print from?  I'm about to switch to OS X to get some HR paperwork done. :-/
<benji> gary_poster: I print so little that I just print to PDF in a directory that is synced to U1 and then I walk to the Windows machine, pull up my U1 web page and print out the PDF
<benji> and then I walk to school in the snow
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> I see
<gary_poster> OK, I'm going to go to OS X.  Back in a few :-)
<benji> frankban: I'm confused.  After updating my slave checkout and upgradnig the charm, hooks/install.install_extra_repository still doesn't use --yes; what am I missing?
<frankban> benji: in what distribution are you running install_extra_repository?
<benji> frankban: precise
<frankban> benji: I see. I've fixed install_extra_repository in the shell-toolbox, not in the install hook of charms.
<frankban> benji: I am going to replicate my changes in the helpers still present in the install hooks of master and slave, sounds good?
<benji> frankban: ah! ok, I'm not familiar with how the shell-toolbox works, is the new install_extra_repository available for import?
<benji> frankban: sure, that'll get us moving again; what is the long-term plan to remove the copies?
<frankban> benji: unfortunately to use shell-toolbox we need to install an extra repository.
<benji> oh, so we have a bootstrapping problem: the function to install an extra repository is in an extra repository
<frankban> benji: The long term plan involves charm-utils (or something like that). But IMHO the long term plan is that juju should support deb dependencies.
<benji> ok, for the time being I'll hack hooks/install's install_extra_repository
<frankban> benji: working on it, I will duplicate my changes in the charms
<benji> k
<gmb> Experimenting with debian packaging makes me understand why people still swear by slackware.
<benji> frankban: I assume this is something new: setuplxc.py: error: argument directory does not reside under the home directory of the system user.
<frankban> benji: what arguments are used?
<benji> frankban: this is examples/lpbuildbot.yaml, so: "-u buildbot -e launchpad-pqm@canonical.com -f 'Launchpad PQM' /var/lib/buildbot"
<benji> if we continue to develop these charms for much longer, we're going to need some sort of CI
<frankban> benji: I've found your change here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yellow/charms/oneiric/buildbot-slave/trunk/revision/18#examples/lpbuildbot.yaml
<frankban> that;s the problem, before was the setuplxc directory was {installdir} (/var/lib/buildbot/slaves/slave)
<benji> frankban: hmm, let me see what I can do about that
<frankban> benji: I have 2 MPs for that add-repository problem, would you like to take a look at them?
<frankban> https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/charms/oneiric/buildbot-slave/add-repositories/+merge/95612
<frankban> https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/charms/oneiric/buildbot-master/add-repositories/+merge/95613
<frankban> (same changes for master and slave)
<benji> frankban: sure; will after lunch (approx 1 hour from now) be ok?
<frankban> benji: yes, thank you, I will merge them just before my EOD
<benji> frankban: branches approved
<frankban> thanks benji, merging them now
<gary_poster> aaaand...we're back
 * gary_poster tries again...
<gary_poster> aaaand...we're back
<gary_poster> fun fact:
<gary_poster> well, ok, fun facts:
<gary_poster> (1) I now suspect bluetooth as being the source of my hangs.  But maybe that's my imagination
<gary_poster> (2) My notebook's trackpad supports click and move but not right click
<gary_poster> (3) My external trackpad supports right click but not click and move
<gary_poster> (4) I've seen an email from the Ubuntu dev saying that, for 12.04, we can only have one (right click or click and move) at a time.  Whee.
<benji> I'm glad that you know the rule of saving the punchline until the end.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> benji, how goes your battle?  I can join it in about an hour if it is helpful, or start my own card
<benji> gary_poster: I'm about to find out if we have any problems left (trying an actual run, now that the slave is happy)
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  So, what did you do about xvfb/overlayfs?
<benji> gary_poster: nothing yet, I've just mannaged to get this far but I plan on trying the Kees workaround
<frankban> gary_poster: aws expenses filed
<gary_poster> frankban, already approved
<gary_poster> and yay for landing that stuff
<gary_poster> benji ack
<gary_poster> gmb, fwiw approved yours too
<gary_poster> benji, did not approve your non-existent one ;-)
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> biab
<frankban> thanks gary_poster, have a great weekend everybody
<benji> grr, why why is testr not installed on the slave
<benji> gary_poster: I just submitted my AWS expenses.
<gary_poster> benji, I just received it, and approved it :-)
 * benji wonders who cakehero is, but welcomes him anyway. :)
<cakehero> I'm david
<cakehero> David Cakehero
<cakehero> <-- realname David Kullmann
<cakehero> I'm good looking, single, I type fast
<cakehero> I'm kind of a dick but I'm really just trying to be funny
<gary_poster> [insert annoyed comment about beta software]
<cakehero> Sometimes girls get upset with me about it and I say it's funny and they say "no you were being a dick" and I say "whats the difference?"
<gary_poster> hi cakehero
<cakehero> hi gary_poster
<gary_poster> we're boring.  why are you hanging out with us?  :-) Did somebody already ask you that?
<cakehero> About what?
<cakehero> He said he didn't know who I was
<gary_poster> about why you are hanging out with us
<cakehero> so I'm explaining who I am
<cakehero> He said "I wonder who cake hero is"
<cakehero> too bad there's no IRC command to find out whois someone
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> /whois cakehero
<benji> ^^ that works for me :)
<cakehero> yep
<cakehero> Why am I in launchpad yellow
<cakehero> What happens here
<gary_poster> benji, do you want to hang out before my system crashes again?
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<cakehero> ahh
<cakehero> lean stuff?
<cakehero> and kanban boards
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> yeah
<cakehero> What do you guys do?
<benji> cakehero: it's as if you can see into our souls
<cakehero> I am looking deep into your soul
<benji> we work on launchpad.net
<gary_poster> well, we used to ;-)
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, now's a good time
<gary_poster> and may yet again!
<benji> we're the "yellow" squad, hence launchpad-yellow
<cakehero> What do you do now?
<gary_poster> we're also easily frightened, hence launchpad-yellow
<gary_poster> we are working on a different approach to testing launchpad that involves juju and lxc.  It's fun.
<cakehero> what do you do there?
<cakehero> does everyone in this room work there?
<benji> yep
<gary_poster> well except for the two robots, and the guy who used to work with us but went on but still likes to say hi
<benji> gary_poster: you can't see this but you're gone from the hangout
